
Jacob Appelbaum: What Has This Man Done? - brl
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-sexual-abuse-allegations/komplettansicht
======
nikolay
This writing has an important lesson - live a modest life if you want to be a
solid community leader and be more immune to engineered accusations! Use
Snowden as a role model, not Assange or Appelbaum! No drugs, no alcohol, no
promiscuity!

